
Compositr – A System for Declaring and Interpreting Scoring Logic - aeskilson
As our senior design project at the University of Kansas, our group produced Compositr, a system that allows the declaration of scoring procedures for engineering design competitions. Compositr works by providing block combinators that can be used in declaring Flowcharts -- human-readable graphs that capture the processes of transforming raw data into scores.<p>These Flowcharts can then be submitted to a backend, which compiles them into runnable code. When raw data is submitted to the system, it fetches the flowchart, converts the abstract syntax tree into a Clojure S-expression, and then runs the expression as a function on the submitted data to produce a score.<p>Design competitions, like those that university engineering departments often host, can have widely varied and complicated scoring procedures. Our system allows administrators to have variety without sacrificing centralization of scorekeeping.  Our plan is to make the system a little more robust, so that it could be used to student groups to host actual competitions for kids! Have a look at our blog and source and let us know what you think.
======
aeskilson
Here's the link to our blog with a demo video, and a description of the
project: [http://compositr.github.io/](http://compositr.github.io/)

